# Getting to know you...



## Eternal

Well I guess (all being well) Ill be with you ladies for a long time, would be nice to get to know you better. I wrote down some idea of things to share, but write down whatever you think is relevant. Just be good to get to know everyone better:happydance:

Name
Partners Name
How many children have you got? (names ages etc)
What sex are your twins?
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
Any thing else?

So Ill go First

Name: Jo
Partner: Kevin
How many children have you got? I have one 18 month old boy called Sam. 
What sex are your twins? Boys, so ill have 3 boys under 2 years
Twin natural? Yes
Anything else? I had one loss in Jan at 11 weeks, during this pregnancy I had to have surgery as i had pancreatitis, surgery was a week ago. 

Feel free to ask me anything.


----------



## mamato2more

Anne here, I have 8 children, and my twins were the last..They are almost 16 months old..They are fraternal twins, natural everything...Hubby's name is Don, and we've been married for 14 years.


----------



## AmandaAnn

Hello, I'm Amanda, 31 y/o, married to my wonderful OH Dan (also 31 y/o) for 5 1/2 years. My twins are fraternal boys after 5 cycles of Clomid. These are our first babies, although I did have an early loss last November. I'm a lawyer, he's a commercial real estate agent, we live in Nebraska in the middle of the US. So happy to be here and meet you all!


----------



## Anna1982

Name anna
Partners Name chris
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) 4,theyre morgan 2, lucas 1 twins lily and holly 8 weeks so ive 4 under 3 years
What sex are your twins? girls
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? natural
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? born at 34+5 weeks, 2 days in nicu
Any thing else? twins were conceived on the contraceptive tablet cerezette


----------



## apple84

Name - Amanda
Partners Name - Shawn
How many children have you got? Andrew (18 months), twins due Feb 
What sex are your twins? Don't know yet, will probably find out in September
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
Any thing else? I'm 26, live near Vancouver, Canada and was a high school science teacher before going on mat leave when my son was born. Now I substitute teach Monday's and tuesdays during the school year while my son is in daycare. With my twins on the way, I will probably have to quit for several years as daycare under age 3 is about $1000/ month/child! We were only planning having two children and so while we are excited about twins, we are also still digesting the thought of being a large family (where we live).


----------



## lizziedripping

Name
Partners Name
Me - Liz
DH - James
Husband has a computer software business, I gave up work as medical rep 10yrs ago to start a family.

How many children have you got? (names ages etc) 4 kids. Harry 9, Evie, 7 and twins Noah and Zachery - 14 months.

What sex are your twins? Two boys

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural, run in the family.

If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?April 2010 at 38wks plus 2 days

Any thing else? Ist son born full term, second child born at 24wks (due to an incompetent cervix caused by the traumatic delivery of my first) She survived and is thankfully healthy. Twins held in with a cervical suture placed at 12wks. They were big so I was amazed and very blessed to make it to term with them.

Who's next? ;) x


----------



## Wind

Name: Pamela
Partners Name: Dan
How many children have you got?: Damian-13, Abby-8
What sex are your twins?: Unknown (team yellow)
Twins natural?: Yes, natural. Due November 29th.

Have a history of preeclampsia, son delivered by induction at 40 weeks, daughter delivered by induction at 34 weeks. Hoping this pregnancy goes smoothly!! So far I'm retaining fluid and have a hernia, but babies are both doing well.


----------



## MMMummy

Name - Maria (26)
Husband's name - Oliver (29)

How many children have you got? We have two children; Max (2- he will be 3 in September) and Isabella (1- she will be 2 in December)

What sex are your twins? We will be finding out 5th August 2011

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural fraternal, they run in the family.

If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? they havent arrived yet but both of my other kids arrived at exactly 37 weeks so im expecting them sometime around then (I really doubt I will make 40 weeks hahaha) 

Any thing else? 
Erm.... My husband and I have been together since we were 13 and 16 and have had our baby names listed since then hahaha. We got married alomost 5 years ago :) I am a midwife and hubby is a doctor...

Anything else just ask :)

xxx


----------



## ni2ki

Im Nikki, husband is Rod, im 23 hes 31, he has lilly whos 4 and aidan 5, i have amie 3 and the twins.. had them just over 35weeks on 26/05/11, they were natural, i was a model, going back soon i think, hes a gas technician x


----------



## _Vicky_

Name *Vicky*
Partners Name *Rob*
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) *just Fynn and Sam 17.5 months*
What sex are your twins? *boys *
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? *natural*
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? *21st Jan 2010 - 37+4*
Any thing else? *I fell pregnant with the boys in the first month of trying - as I was 36 we were expecting a wait too*


----------



## Eternal

Wow, nice to meet you all. 

MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now! 

Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?

Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!

Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.


----------



## AmandaAnn

I always planned on having only 2 kids, but I think since they're coming at the same time it's now much more likely we'll have a third.


----------



## lizziedripping

Eternal said:


> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?
> 
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.

:) Quote me anytime hun. I still have to pinch myself sometimes at their size, and bang on about it only because the Evie situation was so bloomin traumatic, that they (and their safe arrival) were like a gift from God (not that I'm religious) xxx


----------



## Tobaira

:flower:
Name - Tobi
How many children have you got? none, due date Feb 14th (Valentine's day babies if I manage the full 40wks)
What sex are your twins? too soon to know
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? natural
Any thing else? I have Graves disease, 36 y/o, married 3 yrs, husband (39) is an identical twin, only want 2 children so really hoping they end up b/g fraternal so we can be done lol.


----------



## MMMummy

Eternal said:


> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> *MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now! *
> 
> Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?
> 
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.

Go ahead, I would be happy to help in any way I can and you can PM me anytime :flower:


----------



## chetnaz

Name : Naz
Partners Name: Chet
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) 3 boys - Kaya (who will be 5 in august), and identical twins Kaan & Kerem (who just turned 1)
What sex are your twins? boys
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? natural
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? 36+3
Any thing else? Had a vaginal delivery with the boys. They were born 4 mins apart weighing 5lb 8 and 4lb 13oz. We were home the next day. :)


----------



## _Vicky_

Eternal said:


> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> *Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?*
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.

I will answer this one - we are done. I just feel complete, I am 38 now and for me having another over the age of 40 (which I feel would be the soonest that I could manage more) is not for me. Also i am s*it scared of more twins/trips/quads hehehehehe


----------



## _Vicky_

bbuutttt if I was 27 like you - hell yeah!!! My sisters twins are 5 in a few weeks and tbh its no different to having two young children now - she tells me once they are out of nappies and have done the settling in at school bit then they are just like young kids rather than twins (does that make sense) xxx


----------



## KELLYBD

Name* Kelly*
Partners Name *Mark*
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) *These are our first but Mark has 3 from a previous relationship*
What sex are your twins?* Boy (Callum) and Girl (Darcie)*
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? *Natural*
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
Any thing else? *Like Vicky I fell pregnant quickly, just 3 weeks of trying. I'm getting induced 16th September, so twins $will be here for our birthdays, Marks 20th and mine 22nd *

Pleased to meet you! xx


----------



## Ebony84

Hi eternal, I'm not far from you, baglan, port Talbot. 
I'm gayle and I'm 36 I have a boy who's 14 this year, and im due to have my id twin boys on Monday by c section at singleton hospital, will be 36 weeks dead on. 
My partner rob is 43 and has no previous children. 

The ladies on here are really helpful if you have any questions ask away.
Best wishes 
:flower: x x x


----------



## Mea

My name is Maria and my partners name is Jason we have been together for 17 years. I am 37 and he is 38. We live in Witney Oxfordshire with our 3 beautiful children who are all the result of IVF, we had 6 try's in total and the twins were the result of our last attempt and Joshua was from our first attempt. 
Josh was born 3 days late weighing 7lb 4
Sam and Emily were born at 37 weeks weighing 5lb 11 and 5lb 13.


----------



## lizziedripping

_Vicky_ said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> *Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?*
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.
> 
> I will answer this one - we are done. I just feel complete, I am 38 now and for me having another over the age of 40 (which I feel would be the soonest that I could manage more) is not for me. Also i am s*it scared of more twins/trips/quads heheheheheClick to expand...

Well, we have 4, and sadly I am currently miscarrying (literally) our 5th :nope: I hadn't made the "announcement" here, never got the chance. I should have been 10wks yesterday, but an early scan at 7wks called the viability of the baby into question, so I didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy. We are sad, but relieved that the waiting and hoping are over tbh - it has been a rough few weeks.

Anyhoo - the point of me saying all this is that yes, yes, yes we really want one more, and this experience has made us even more determined! We hadn't ruled out a 5th, but this pregnancy happened a little more quickly than expected - it was conceived 1st month of not 'being careful' since the twins ;) 

I am of course now worried that at 38, miscarriage is a possibly recurring theme and I really wouldn't want to go through this again. I know me tho, and not trying again is not an option xxx


----------



## AmandaAnn

lizziedripping said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> *Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?*
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.
> 
> I will answer this one - we are done. I just feel complete, I am 38 now and for me having another over the age of 40 (which I feel would be the soonest that I could manage more) is not for me. Also i am s*it scared of more twins/trips/quads heheheheheClick to expand...
> 
> Well, we have 4, and sadly I am currently miscarrying (literally) our 5th :nope: I hadn't made the "announcement" here, never got the chance. I should have been 10wks yesterday, but an early scan at 7wks called the viability of the baby into question, so I didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy. We are sad, but relieved that the waiting and hoping are over tbh - it has been a rough few weeks.
> 
> Anyhoo - the point of me saying all this is that yes, yes, yes we really want one more, and this experience has made us even more determined! We hadn't ruled out a 5th, but this pregnancy happened a little more quickly than expected - it was conceived 1st month of not 'being careful' since the twins ;)
> 
> I am of course now worried that at 38, miscarriage is a possibly recurring theme and I really wouldn't want to go through this again. I know me tho, and not trying again is not an option xxxClick to expand...

So sorry for your current loss. It's tough to say the least.


----------



## apple84

:hugs: :cry: Lizzie


----------



## apple84

Eternal said:


> Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?I

No I think we're done even though I'm only 26. We were only planning to have 2 kids anyways and now we'll have 3. It's really important for us to be able to help our kids through university and things are pretty expensive where we live. We actually both grew up in families of 5 though.


----------



## Mea

Sorry to hear your news lizzie. 

I would love to have more but we are going to be paying for the 3 we have got for a few more years due to paying for IVF so sadly finances are stopping us.


----------



## Littlemo

Name  Lisa (27)

Partners Name  Daniel (29)

How many children have you got? (names ages etc)  Our little princess Emily who is age 8 

What sex are your twins?  One baby Boy One baby girl on the way 

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? - IVF ICSI

If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?  Not yet born due date 15th Dec but told anytime from 36 weeks so could very well land on my birthday or Emilys Birthday 20th and 21st of November  All birthdays all at once :) 

Any thing else? Been trying for 8 long years & R twins are well worth the wait, Had r 1st IVF in Nov 2009 Followed by MMC in Jan 2010 and this is r 2ndand last time lucky for IVF And feel very blessed to be getting double joy !

Lovely to meet u all x


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Lizzie..so very sorry for your news :( :hugs:

as for the OP

Name..*My name is Brandy* :)
Partners Name *Jon..he is South African, I'm American. We've been living here in SA for 2 years but getting ready to move back home..yay!! Married nearly 5 years (Aug 7th)
How many children have you got? (names ages etc)..I have a 12 yr old daughter..and Jon and I have 1 baby girl, 9 months..along with the twins coming now!*
What sex are your twins? *We think girls..but will confirm Aug 1st at my next scan*
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? *Natural*
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
Any thing else? *I was on bcp with I conceived..so it was a huge shock. Wouldn't change a thing though xx*

As far as more children..I would love to. It makes me so sad to think this may be my last pregnancy. DH says he is done done done. But I think in time he will consider more..I hope! I'm so scared of another set of twins tho lol


----------



## TwoBumps

So sorry to hear about your loss Lizzie :hugs:

About me.....

Name  Claire (31)

Partners Name  Chris (32)

How many children have you got? (names ages etc)  Twin boys (Ben & Joshua) who are 23 months

What sex are your twins?  Boys

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? - Natural

If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?  Born at 31 weeks due to pre eclampsia. 8 weeks in NICU but now healthy happy little boys who you would never guess were only 3lbs 8oz & 3lbs 14oz at birth. 

Would we have any more? I always said I only wanted 2, but as the boys came together I think that we will probably have one more x


----------



## Eternal

lizziedripping said:


> _Vicky_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> *Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?*
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.
> 
> I will answer this one - we are done. I just feel complete, I am 38 now and for me having another over the age of 40 (which I feel would be the soonest that I could manage more) is not for me. Also i am s*it scared of more twins/trips/quads heheheheheClick to expand...
> 
> Well, we have 4, and sadly I am currently miscarrying (literally) our 5th :nope: I hadn't made the "announcement" here, never got the chance. I should have been 10wks yesterday, but an early scan at 7wks called the viability of the baby into question, so I didn't tell anyone about the pregnancy. We are sad, but relieved that the waiting and hoping are over tbh - it has been a rough few weeks.
> 
> Anyhoo - the point of me saying all this is that yes, yes, yes we really want one more, and this experience has made us even more determined! We hadn't ruled out a 5th, but this pregnancy happened a little more quickly than expected - it was conceived 1st month of not 'being careful' since the twins ;)
> 
> I am of course now worried that at 38, miscarriage is a possibly recurring theme and I really wouldn't want to go through this again. I know me tho, and not trying again is not an option xxxClick to expand...

Oh Lizzie Im so sorry :hugs:


----------



## xSarahM

*Name*: Sarah
*Partners Name*: Bradley
*How many children have you got? (names ages etc)* These are our first.
*What sex are your twins?* Boy/girl :cloud9:
*Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?* Naturally, twins run religiously in our family!
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
*Any thing else?* Baby B was missed on our first US. I'm only 18, and scared sh*tless!


----------



## ni2ki

So sorry Lizzie x


----------



## chetnaz

So sorry to hear about your loss Liz, I know how much you wanted another LO. Hope you're as well as can be expected. xx


----------



## _Vicky_

oohh Lizzie I am so sorry xxxxxxxx big hugs xxxx


----------



## Tasha360

Name *Tasha*
Partners Name *Stuart*
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) *4- Jaimee 4 Demi 15 months Harley and Ruby 17 weeks*
What sex are your twins? *boy/girl*
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? *natural, twins in every generation*If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? *induced at 37 weeks, 44 min labour, Ruby born head first and harley followed breech 14 mins later*Any thing else?
*1 twin loss at 12 weeks, they were identical. Been with OH 6 years since my 16th bday and getting married on Saturday 
xx*


----------



## lizziedripping

Thanks ladies for your kind words - really didn't mean to hijack this thread. I am ok, and have had many weeks to come to terms with it. Thanks for caring everyone ;) xxx


----------



## twinmummy06

*Name:* Hayley
*Partners Name:* Geoff
*How many children have you got?* 3 - Caelan Riley and Connor Landen are 4.5 and Kiani Alaina is 2 months :cloud9:
*What sex are your twins?* Identical Boys
*Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?* natural
*If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?* they were delivered via c-section at 34+1 at 5lbs 13oz and 4lbs 7oz, because of ongoing issues with placental sharing and then Connor didnt grow at all between 32-34 weeks.
*Any thing else?* i want study midwifery, but for that i need to move towns to a place close to a University to study (we live remotely).


----------



## Littlemo

Sorry for your loss lizzie x

Tasha hope you have a lovely wedding on saturday x


----------



## fuzzylu

so sorry for your loss Lizzie!:hugs:

Name Lucy
Partners Name Iain
How many children have you got? 2 Euan and Callum 9months
What sex are your twins? non id Boys
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Clomid
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? Born at 37+4 forceps delivery on the 20.10.2010

I would love another baby, however we could not aford 3x nursery fees so will have to wait until the boys are at school. abit scared of twins again tho as i will probably need clomid again due to PCOS.


----------



## Eternal

lizziedripping said:


> Thanks ladies for your kind words - really didn't mean to hijack this thread. I am ok, and have had many weeks to come to terms with it. Thanks for caring everyone ;) xxx

Your not hijacking, the whole point of the thread is getting to know each other and supporting each other :hugs: look after yourself xxx


----------



## Laura2919

Name Laura
Partners Name Mark
How many children have you got? 2 (names ages etc)
What sex are your twins? girls
Twins natural? what fertility? Natural
If your twins are born when were they born? 29th Jan 09
and what gestation? 29 weeks 6 days
Any thing else? I am 24, I was 22 when I became a twin mumma. I had a MMC December 2007 and we decided we were going to have anymore children until we got older. Im poo at taking the pill and 8 months later on my first pregnancies DD I found out I was expecting again, 5 weeks later we found out it was twins.


----------



## Laura2919

_Vicky_ said:


> Eternal said:
> 
> 
> Wow, nice to meet you all.
> 
> MMMummy - we know who to ask if we have questions now!
> 
> *Those who have had their twins, do you want anymore at some point?*
> Im only 27 and although 3 seems plenty i feel im too young to say thats it! plus i hold hope of a daughter one day lol!
> 
> Lizziedripping, i talk about you all the time, people say, oh your twins are bound to be small (after i say about sam being 9lb) and i always say i know someone who had twins and one was almost 9lbs and the other almost 8! lol! so if your ears are burning its because of me ... sorry.
> 
> I will answer this one - we are done. I just feel complete, I am 38 now and for me having another over the age of 40 (which I feel would be the soonest that I could manage more) is not for me. Also i am s*it scared of more twins/trips/quads heheheheheClick to expand...

I agree. Im only 24 but I think I am done. I toyed with the idea for a little while but to be honest I love my babies and they have to share me already, I want to spend all I can with them. 
Plus nursery fees are a killer :haha:


----------



## LorettaClaire

Name - Loretta

Partners Name - Carlo

How many children have you got? 1 Grace almost 13 months, twins due Feb :baby:

What sex are your twins? Don't know yet :nope:

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural identical twins

Any thing else? I did work for the DWP but gave it up to be with Grace and to increase our herd to 2!!! Shocked were we to find out it was twins lol. I was pregnant with twins with Grace but lost one at around 9 weeks. Even though the twins were a shock we are hoping and praying both are guna be okay ths time. So nervous :cry: Partner is a self employed photographer so i am lucky to have him at home most of the time!


----------



## Eternal

LorettaClaire said:


> Name - Loretta
> 
> Partners Name - Carlo
> 
> How many children have you got? 1 Grace almost 13 months, twins due Feb :baby:
> 
> What sex are your twins? Don't know yet :nope:
> 
> Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural identical twins
> 
> Any thing else? I did work for the DWP but gave it up to be with Grace and to increase our herd to 2!!! Shocked were we to find out it was twins lol. I was pregnant with twins with Grace but lost one at around 9 weeks. Even though the twins were a shock we are hoping and praying both are guna be okay ths time. So nervous :cry: Partner is a self employed photographer so i am lucky to have him at home most of the time!

sorry for your loss, it must be hard to lose one, hope all works out well this time, im sure it will :D :hugs:


----------



## bobekah

My name: Bekah

My Fiance's Name: Matt

How many children do I have? one 10 year old boy named Aaren Nicholas and my Twins to be... 

Whats the sex of your twins? Girl/Girl

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural...twins DONT run in any family lines...We think I dispersed 2 eggs because I got off of my birthcontrol. AND it was my first cycle after that. SO...2 Fraternal girls :)


----------



## raquel1980

I'm Rachel, been married to Paul for just over a year, been together for 7 years
How many children have you got? Max and Hannah 8 month old twins
What sex are your twins? Boy/girl 
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Naturally, twins don't run in the family so it was a huge shock and we found out 2 days before we got married!
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? They were born on 28/10/10 at 34 weeks by planned c-section due to PROM (premature rupture of membranes) at 27 weeks and other complications. Max spent 3 weeks in NICU, Hannah 8 weeks and was born with a cleft palate and a club foot due to very low amniotic fluid throughout the pregnancy (she was crushed basically). She was on home oxygen till she was 5 months and tube fed till 7 months. It's been a long road but I think we are finally getting there! 

We will have anymore children? I always hoped to have 2 children but now they have come at once I think we might consider it.


----------



## Jessa

Name:
* Jess *

How many children have you got? (names ages etc):
*Triplets born 10/10/10 named Marley, Leah and Eli*

What sex are your twins?
*Ahem....Triplets (there are a couple of us around!)....2 girls and 1 boy, all fraternal*

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?
*We had been TTC for almost two years with three losses (7w1d, 17w2d and 4w2d). We got pregnant with triplets while in our fifth month on femara (similar to clomid but without the nasty side effects)*

If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
*Born 10/10/10 by c-section. They chose the date, not us. It's also MY birthday! 
They were born at 33w5d after four months of bed rest. A PSW came to my house to help me shower and I only got out of bed to go to the bathroom and go to doctor's appointments.
Marley weighed 5lbs. Eli weighed 5lbs 2oz. Leah weighed 4lbs 13oz.
Babies spent 19 days in the NICU as feeders and growers. Came home and have been growing like weeds. They have been above weight and development expectations for full-term babies of the same age for months. Yay! *


----------



## Eternal

Jessa said:


> Name:
> * Jess *
> 
> How many children have you got? (names ages etc):
> *Triplets born 10/10/10 named Marley, Leah and Eli*
> 
> What sex are your twins?
> *Ahem....Triplets (there are a couple of us around!)....2 girls and 1 boy, all fraternal*
> 
> Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?
> *We had been TTC for almost two years with three losses (7w1d, 17w2d and 4w2d). We got pregnant with triplets while in our fifth month on femara (similar to clomid but without the nasty side effects)*
> 
> If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation?
> *Born 10/10/10 by c-section. They chose the date, not us. It's also MY birthday!
> They were born at 33w5d after four months of bed rest. A PSW came to my house to help me shower and I only got out of bed to go to the bathroom and go to doctor's appointments.
> Marley weighed 5lbs. Eli weighed 5lbs 2oz. Leah weighed 4lbs 13oz.
> Babies spent 19 days in the NICU as feeders and growers. Came home and have been growing like weeds. They have been above weight and development expectations for full-term babies of the same age for months. Yay! *

Opps, sorry ... How amazing though, whats day to day life like? and well done with their development and growth!


----------



## Jessa

No worries! :)

Things are crazy around here now. Eli, Marley and Leah are all crawling. Here's just a sample of what it's like....

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBW56JyKBiQ


----------



## Eternal

awwww they are flippin cute! so amazing! love your house too!

looks like loads of fun! and busy!


----------



## JoeandHarry

I am Sarah, married to David. We have 6 children, aged 17, 10, 8, 4 and 17 moth old twin boys. They were born at 23 weeks 5 days, weighing 1.3lb and 1.5lb. I also have 3 surrogate babies - twins who are three and a boy who is 7 months older than my twins.


----------



## Eternal

JoeandHarry said:


> I am Sarah, married to David. We have 6 children, aged 17, 10, 8, 4 and 17 moth old twin boys. They were born at 23 weeks 5 days, weighing 1.3lb and 1.5lb. I also have 3 surrogate babies - twins who are three and a boy who is 7 months older than my twins.

Wow, lots of fun, you must love being pregnant to be a surrogate, what a wonderful selfless thing to do! well done to you :hugs:

would you have had more of your own kids if you had twins first? i think i maybe want to have another after the twins but i wonder if i would cope with more twins. lol! 

Are your twins ok? wow 23 weeks, thats like just over 4 weeks away if it were me, did you know they would be early? your waters go?

Im guessing your eggs were used as a surrogate? the fact it was more twins? thats way cool, how did the family feel about them having twins?


----------



## brooke28

Name:
*Brooke*

How many children have you got? (names ages etc):
*I have a 2 year old daughter, and twins due December 13th!!*

What sex are your twins?
*Unknown right now, but we hopefully find out very soon*

Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF?
*Clomid, but twins also run in my family. My twins will be the 7th set of twins born in my family.*


----------



## malpal

Hey guys! Lovely to read about you all! Sorry i am doing this so late in the thread.

Name Stacey 
How many children have you got? I have 3 girls, Lexie is 31 months and my twins Freya & Layla are 15 months. I had 3 under 17 months!! 
What sex are your twins? Girls (non id) 
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural 
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? They were born at 38+3 on 6th may 2010
Any thing else?
My girls were born naturally with just gas and air. My first twin was born at the same time as my waters broke, with just myself and my husband in the room!
Anymore??? I'll tell you next week!

Lizzie...... I'm am so sorry to hear about your sad news hun. Hope you are doing ok xxxxxx


----------



## jjs1more

Name Stephanie
Partners Name Brett
How many children have you got? (names ages etc) He has 1 son, I have a son and a daughter, we have a son, and now we will have twins so 6 altogether
What sex are your twins? We dont know yet but I am DYING to find out
Twins natural? what fertility? clomid? IVF? Natural identical
If your twins are born when were they born? and what gestation? i hope I make it as far as I can. i usually go into preterm labour at 32 weeks but with twins it may be earlier. They were able to stop it with two of them but my middle son ended up being born at 34 weeks. 
I live in New Brunswick Canada and am really nervous on how big and uncomfortable Im going to get and then nervous about how I'm going to manage with two the same age.:wacko:


----------

